# Battle of the Composers



## Debusatie (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a little Battle of Composers 
This is only for fun!

Take your vote for each category and I'll tally them up! Feel free to request to add a candidate to the list and I will.

*Most Influential*
Candidates:
Bach
Beethoven
Wagner

*Best Melody Writer*
Candidates:
Mozart
Tchaikovsky
Schubert

*Best Harmony Writer*
Beethoven
Dvorak
Debussy

*Best Orchestrator*
Candidates:
Ravel
Rimsky-Korsakov
Berlioz
Holst

*Most Progressive*
Stravinsky
Debussy
Wagner
Beethoven

*Most Emotional Writer*
Chopin
Tchaikovsky
Rachmaninoff

*Most Virtuosic*
Liszt
Chopin
Rachmaninoff
Paganini
Ravel

*Most Nationalistic*
Dvorak
Smetana
Chopin

*Most Historic*
Mahler
Shostakovich
Wagner

*Best Symphonist*
Haydn 
Tchaikovsky
Schubert
Beethoven

*Best Ballet Writer:*
Copland
Stravinsky
Tchaikovsky

*Best Piano Writer*
Chopin
Bach
Brahms
Mozart
Debussy

*Best Opera Writer*
Bizet 
Puccini
Verdi

*Best Choral Writer*
Bach
Mozart
Handel

*Most Underrated Composer*
Saint-Saens
Sibelius
Bruckner


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Influential - Beethoven.
Melody - Mozart.
Harmony - Debussy
Orchestrator - Ravel.
Progressive - Beethoven.
Virtuosic - Liszt.
Nationalistic - Smetana.
Historic - Wagner.
Symphonist - Beethoven.
Ballet - Tchaikovsky.
Opera - Verdi.
Choral - Bach.

Adding a little:

Best Organ Writer - Bach.
Best Keyboard Writer - Bach.
Best Chamber Works Writer - Beethoven.
Best Piano Concerto Writer - Mozart.


----------



## Debusatie (Aug 27, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Influential - Beethoven.
> Melody - Mozart.
> Harmony - Debussy
> Orchestrator - Ravel.
> ...


I added a "Best Piano Writer" section, as I felt having organ, keyboard, and keyboard concerto sections were a bit too specific.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn should also be under 'most influential', and 'best choral writer'. Best piano writer should also contain Beethoven. Most nationalistic should contain Liszt and Rimsky-Korsakov as well.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This seems like a fab idea, but I can only vote for the sections I know a bit about - the key word being 'a bit'. Since the voters' knowledge is bound to vary in this way, the end result of your tallying will be ... interesting! 

Most influential - Beethoven
Best melody writer - Jean-Baptiste Lully? - oh, okay, Mozart
Best harmony writer - Debussy
Most emotional - Chopin
Best ballet writer - Tchaikovsky
Best piano writer - Bach
Best choral writer - Handel

& new category: Most 'popular' /most-loved by person on Clapham omnibus - Beethoven


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Most Influential - Bach
Best Melody Writer - Schubert
Best Harmony Writer - Beethoven
Most Progressive - Debussy
Most Emotional - Chopin
Best Symphonist - Beethoven
Best Piano Writer - Chopin
Best Choral Writer - Bach
Best Opera Writer - Mozart (yeah)

An awesome idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

It's Friday and I like a bit of fun. (My mate Blanchie also likes Friday fun - time to crack open a bottle of something halfway decent; for me: Beaujolais Nouveau - _bof_, nothing special this year)

*Most Influential*
Beethoven

*Best Melody Writer*
Beethoven

*Best Harmony Writer*
Beethoven

*Best Orchestrator*
Beethoven

*Most Progressive*
Beethoven

*Most Emotional Writer*
Beethoven

*Most Virtuosic*
Beethoven

*Most Nationalistic*
Beethoven (Me thinking here of the Glorious Moment and the Battle Symphony, innit?)

*Most Historic*
Don't understand the category. Anyway, Beethoven.

*Best Symphonist*
Beethoven

*Best Ballet Writer*
Beethoven (you know the piece I'm referring to, somewhere in Greece)

*Best Piano Writer*
Beethoven

*Best Opera Writer*
Beethoven (Yah! Come on, you know what I'm talkin' about)

*Best Choral Writer*
Beethoven (not Luther, more the 9th)

*Most Underrated Composer*
Pass.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Most Influential - Joachim Raff
Best Melody Writer - Shostakovich
Best Harmony Writer - Rossini
Most Progressive - Edward MacDowell
Most Emotional - Haydn
Best Symphonist - Grieg
Best Piano Writer - Brahms
Best Choral Writer - Scriabin
Best Opera Writer - Mendelssohn


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Most Straightforward person on TC - Aramis


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> & new category: Most 'popular' /most-loved by person on Clapham omnibus - Beethoven





TalkingHead said:


> It's Friday and I like a bit of fun. (My mate Blanchie also likes Friday fun - time to crack open a bottle of something halfway decent; for me: Beaujolais Nouveau - _bof_, nothing special this year)
> 
> *Most Influential*
> Beethoven
> ...


... totally objective; I bet you've never even *been* to Clapham! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Debusatie has forgotten one important category in his Battle of the Composers. Here's a YouTube link to this missing category which I hope you enjoy:


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow. This is very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> ... totally objective; I bet you've never even *been* to Clapham! :lol:


Sweetie Pie, I used to live *right next* to Clapham Common !


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, it's just for fun so:*

Most Influential
*Bach*
Best Choral Writer*
Bach
*Best Melody Writer
*Bach*
Best Harmony Writer*
Bach
*Best Orchestrator*
Bach
*Most Progressive*
Bach
*Most Emotional Writer*
Bach
*Most Virtuosic*
Bach
*Most Historic* 
Bach
*Best Piano Writer*
Bach
*Best Choral Writer*
Bach
*Most Underrated Composer*
Bach
*Most Welsh*
Bach

No go off and enjoy something nice







while listening to a bit of Bach.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

shangoyal said:


> Wow. This is very interesting.


Excuse me, this is more interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishop-fish


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

@ Aramis : hah!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

So anyway, to return the the "mother of all composer battles" it does seem that (after a cursory count of votes) that Beethoven and Bach are running neck and neck ... again.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

There we go.
Most Influential
Bach

Best Melody Writer
Schubert

Best Harmony Writer
Beethoven

Best Orchestrator
Berlioz

Most Progressive
Beethoven

Most Emotional Writer
Tchaikovsky

Most Virtuosic
Paganini

Most Nationalistic
Dvorak

Most Historic
Mahler

Best Symphonist
Schubert

Best Ballet Writer:
Tchaikovsky

Best Piano Writer
Bach

Best Opera Writer
Mozart

Best Choral Writer
Bach

Most Underrated Composer
Bruckner


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Most Influential
Stravinsky

Best Melody Writer
Schubert

Best Harmony Writer
Debussy

Best Orchestrator
Mahler

Most Progressive
Webern

Most Emotional Writer
Mahler

Most Virtuosic
Messiaen

Most Nationalistic
Bartok

Most Historic
????

Best Symphonist
Mahler

Best Ballet Writer:
Stravinsky

Best Piano Writer
Debussy

Best Opera Writer
Wagner

Best Choral Writer
Bach

Most Underrated Composer
Schoenberg (criminally)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> *Most Underrated Composer:*
> Schoenberg (*criminally*)


Off with their heads, Mahlerian!!!

PS: Sent you a PM about the Wishart - let me know how you want me to forward the CD! For the love of Gustave don't mention the drugs!


----------



## Debusatie (Aug 27, 2013)

Yup Beethoven is dominating everything. _Surprise_

The historic part just means they have more history/big events surrounding them. This category isn't really too significant at all, but I've always found the history of Shosty, Mahler, and Wagner to be huge factors in their personas and composition.


----------



## leepee (Nov 23, 2013)

Most Influential Bach

Best Melody Writer Mozart Beethoven Tchaikovsky (a TIE!!!)

Best Harmony Writer Beethoven

Best Orchestration Ravel

Most Progressive Stravinsky

Most Emotional Writer Beethoven Wagner Mahler Rachmaninoff (I couldn't decide)

Most Virtuosic Liszt

Most Nationalistic Dvorak

Most Historic Shostakovich

Best Symphonist Beethoven 

Best Ballet Writer: Tchaikovsky

Best Piano Writer Chopin Beethoven (a TIE!!!)

Best Opera Writer WAGNER

Best Choral Writer Bach

Most Underrated Composer Bruckner Mendelssohn Berlioz Saint-Saens Sibelius Shostakovitch (couldn't decide) 

Best Organ Writer - Bach.
Best Keyboard Writer - Beethoven.
Best Chamber Works Writer - Beethoven.
Best Piano Concerto Writer - Mozart.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I object to the narrowness of some of these categories, particularly the Choral one. The OP implies that great choral music after the Classical period doesn't exist. So I've taken liberties here...it is only for fun, after all.

*Best Orchestrator* - Bax

*Best Choral Writer* - Vaughan Williams

*Most Underrated* - Jointly awarded to Havergal Brian and George Lloyd

*Best Symphonist* - Mahler

*Best Piano Writer* - Messiaen

*Most Influential* - Wagner

*Best Melody Writer* - Tchaikovsky


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

One word: Haydn.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

(Only 19th cent. Russians here)

Most Influential
Glinka

Best Melody Writer
Tchaikovsky

Best Harmony Writer
Rimsky-Korsakov

Best Orchestrator
Glazunov

Most Progressive
Mussorgsky

Most Emotional Writer
Tchaikovsky

Most Virtuosic
Rachmaninoff

Most Nationalistic
Balakirev

Most Historic
Glazunov :tiphat:

Best Symphonist
Glazunov

Best Ballet Writer:
Tchaikovsky

Best Piano Writer
Scriabin

Best Opera Writer
Rimsky-Korsakov

Best Choral Writer
Rachmaninoff

Most Underrated Composer
Kalinnikov

Added categories:

Most Sensible:
Glazunov

Most Happy:
Glazunov

Most Disastrous:
Tchaikovsky

Most Insane:
Arensky

No explanations necessary :tiphat:


----------

